# a havanese on petfinder looking to work with a breed specific rescue group.



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20387613

The group that has this dog, Porter, is looking to work with a breed specific rescue group. Is this something HRI can help with?

He is cute


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Awww He's so adorable. Looks a lot like my Einstein. I hope someone can help.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

He is darling...Lucile, close your eyes...he is NOT housebroken..


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would think HRI would get involved with this little guy. What a cutie!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

How do we alert HRI to this little guy's situation--I think it is wonderful that the shelter is wanting to work with breed specific rescue groups! 

He is cute


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Andra:

Here is the link to the form that needs to be filled out. The folks at Hav Rescue will contact the group. http://havaneserescue.com/assistance.html

I have done this before when I found a Hav that was at a shelter. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you Starr for the link; I completed a form for Porter and did the best that I could and also included the petfinder link. Hopefully somebody from HRI will follow up and this little guy can get some specialized breed specific care under HRI's wing. 

I also called the shelter that is housing Porter; they report that he is a very sweet dog, is about 5 years old, gets along great with the other dogs but needs basic training. The shelter also reports that this was a "breeder release" and that they are about to get 5 female havaneses from a breeder release. The woman was very nice on the phone. 

So, if HRI calls me, I can fill in some of the "I dont know" answers regarding age, getting along with other dogs etc.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks so much, Andra.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

andra said:


> Thank you Starr for the link; I completed a form for Porter and did the best that I could and also included the petfinder link. Hopefully somebody from HRI will follow up and this little guy can get some specialized breed specific care under HRI's wing.
> 
> I also called the shelter that is housing Porter; they report that he is a very sweet dog, is about 5 years old, gets along great with the other dogs but needs basic training. The shelter also reports that this was a "breeder release" and that they are about to get 5 female havaneses from a breeder release. The woman was very nice on the phone.
> 
> So, if HRI calls me, I can fill in some of the "I dont know" answers regarding age, getting along with other dogs etc.


I emailed the shelter and they told me he was about 7 years old and 15 - 18 lbs. I wish there was someone in the MO area would could take him. He sounds like a sweet little guy. FIVE females...this is sad, so sad..


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

It looks as if there are already 6 adult females and 2 adult males [including Porter] at Halfway Home in Collins, MO:

christmas carol - F
Candy cane - F
Joy - F
Jingle bells - M
santas lil helper - F
Snowball - F
Hope - F

There are some other shelters and Humane Societies in Missouri also listing Havanese. The link below sorts them by distance from Collins, MO, and there are 187 Havanese and Havanese mixes on the Petfinder site today. Oy vey!

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...reed=Havanese&location=Collins,+MO&distance=0


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I just received notice from HRI intake worker Ava that Porter has been accepted into HRI and they are working closely with the shelter to transfer Porter to a foster home 

I am thrilled for him. He sounds like an awesome, very sweet dog.  He is so cute!

Thank you for your help with submitting the request; it worked!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yay! I'm so happy for him that he had an angel working on his behalf. Thank you so much for your part in what hopefully will be a happy ending.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, did you read the blurb about their shelter? All of the dogs are outside. They are working on getting an inside place before winter. Egads! The majority of their rescues are little dogs. Poor babies.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*Another angel . . .*

I can't even imagine the mentality of someone who could relinquish this dog to a high kill shelter rather than work with him or separate him from the grandchildren. I think we have to try to help this one too. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17016573


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I think that the shelter that is working with Porter is doing very noble work under extremely difficult conditions; they seem to be located at a major hub of puppy mill and breeder surrenders. It is awesome that they view themselves as the first stop in getting these dogs to forever homes via breed specific rescue groups. I think I will send them a donation as it seems like they are in dire need of support. The woman I spoke to was so sweet and patient and she clearly loved Porter and all of the dogs there. I am sorry that I am so far away from them geographically but at least I can send a donation to support their efforts.

Pjewel, that is so sad and yes, I feel so bad for that dog as he sounds good but was just in a bad situation.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

They do seem to have a lot of purebreds. Did you see the pic of Michael the shih tzu? It looks as if he shredded paper just before they snapped the pic. LOL!

I feel bad for the shelter. They look overwhelmed. I was thinking of donating one of those little beds they were requesting.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I know, they seem so overwhelmed but are also doing such good work and seem to be in 'high demand' due to their location. I was thinking about the beds, too, as they seem to need them. I will do something--either money or getting them a bed. 

I will go and look at Michael's picture now


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

EDIT: I reread their story and I think I am wrong. I guess they get the surrendered dogs. SORRY!

I think it's great that we found a foster home for him! 

I was just on the website. I hate to be the cynical one, but how do we know this is a real rescue group? Could this place be a puppy mill trying to get rid of it's adult dogs? I really hope not, but most of the rescues are adults.... I hope I'm wrong and this is a person that's just doing some good for the pups.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Weren't there six adult Females and another male Havanese in the same shelter as Porter?? Any word on how they will fare?


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, they are a registered non profit and accept donations that count on taxes; I dont think a puppy mill would be registered like that. And they have a lot of various breeds and ages of dogs including very young dogs so I dont think they are just trying to get rid of the more adult dogs. Currently there are a lot of very young dogs too, so it is not just adult dogs. And there is more than one staff member working there.....so, I dont know. I think they are legitimate and Porter is now being screened by HRI. 

I dont know about the other Havanese dogs listed as I did not see them when I was initially on petfinder and I think they were added afterwards. It sounds like HRI is working with the shelter and hopefully they will also be told about the other Havanese dogs there.  I initially inquired about how to help Porter because something about him and his picture spoke to my heart and then I read that the shelter was wanting to work with specific breed rescue groups and I did not know how to get help for him. Fortunately one of the members here sent me a link and I filled it out and have been emailing an intake worker back and forth about him. This is all relatively new to me


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I did a quick google search and found this news report. Their facility burned down a year ago. http://articles.kspr.com/2010-12-29/animal-shelter_26348971

I guess they are just trying to rebuild.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

He is now safe and in a HRI foster home; he is on the front page of Havanese Rescue's website 

He is adorable!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay! I thought he looked familiar, good job Andra.

He's adorable and I hope he finds a forever home soon.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I am sure everybody here is thinking I am being so silly and dramatic (and I thank you all for bearing with me LOL), but my heart just soared when I saw Porter's profile on the HRI website. I knew they were working with the shelter but did not know how it was going. To know that he is now safe in a foster home with a family is just beyond awesome  Despite his hard life in a puppy mill, he seems to have such a good soul. I was showing hubby his profile on HRI and the new pictures and hubby agreed that he is adorable.


----------

